# Relatório da ONU sobre o Aquecimento Global



## Iceberg (6 Abr 2007 às 18:27)

Foi hoje divulgado, em Bruxelas, o Relatório da ONU sobre o Aquecimento Global:

http://sol.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Internacional/Interior.aspx?content_id=28496


----------



## Rog (6 Abr 2007 às 23:02)

*Re: Relatório da ONU*



Iceberg disse:


> Foi hoje divulgado, em Bruxelas, o Relatório da ONU sobre o Aquecimento Global:
> 
> http://sol.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Internacional/Interior.aspx?content_id=28496



No geral, nada de novo... qto a 25% desaparecer até 2080, acho que não será preciso chegar até essa data, os madeireiros estão a lutar para bater essa marca muito antes dessa data... infelizmente!
Outras notícias relacionadas com o tópico:

Noite de divergências antes da saída do relatório

Discurso catastrófico para alguns...


----------



## Iceberg (6 Abr 2007 às 23:35)

*Re: Relatório da ONU*

Parece que os USA estão a reconsiderar a sua posição nesta matéria ... não será tarde demais ...  

http://publico.clix.pt/shownews.asp?id=1290472&idCanal=101


----------



## Rog (7 Abr 2007 às 09:31)

*Re: Relatório da ONU*



Iceberg disse:


> Parece que os USA estão a reconsiderar a sua posição nesta matéria ... não será tarde demais ...
> 
> http://publico.clix.pt/shownews.asp?id=1290472&idCanal=101



Antes tarde que nunca... Acredito que a pressão dos media e mesmo de outros partidos (e nisto o Al Gore ganha uns pontos) estam obrigando a uma tomada de decisão, e enterrar a cabeça na areia não é a melhor opção...


----------

